# Party Shorts VS Mille Fleurs



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I was just wondering how these stack up against each other. The shorts are consistently priced higher than the MFs even though the MF is a slightly bigger vitola and I've read in many places that the MF is more one dimensional or something to that effect and the short is a more interesting and complex smoke.

I've smoked through almost a box of shorts and am looking to either get another box of them or perhaps grab a box of MFs for a lot less money.

What say youse guys?


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Never had a MF, always wondered about them too. But Im smoking a super Partagas right now that's cheaper and compares favorably to fresh shorts.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Partagas Shorts Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

MF not nearly as tasty as the shorts..thats why.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Can't go wrong with either one, I like both, but PS wins hands down


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

No love for the Party Senior. ....imho a best kept secret


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

It seems here and on every other thread involving Shorts, they are the preferred small cigar in the Partagas line. I'm wondering why the MFs can be had for up to $30 less than the Shorts. You might think the MFs are just a slightly longer Short, but apparently there's some mysterious thing that makes the Shorts all that and a bag of chips. Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The short does nothing for me....truth be told, my 08's are only becoming enjoyable now.....I know, I am in the minority. 
The Senior is better balances and a more creamy base.
I would spend a little more and buy the Prez


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm with Bull on this just not a fan of shorts but then again not much of a fan of PC or smaller cigars


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a buddy who says the 898 is his favorite cigar of all time. never tried one, or the MF. I'll have to try both and see.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I think the MF are a little milder, not a huge fan of the shorts. maybe they need a but more age to be more to my liking.


----------

